# pte test



## amritsar (Nov 20, 2015)

hi i m new at this forum . i took toefl three times and didn't get desired score.i just want to know about PTE TEST . which test is easy toefl or pte test.please help me . english test make my life awful ..........:


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*PTE is good-but you need to practice well.*

Hello Buddy, PTE is better than any other tests. If you have 10 days practice:boxing:, I am sure you will get at least 65 pts (equivalent to 7 in all in IELTS). Furthermore, you will get the results in matter of a day or two.

I stress "You have to practice:boxing: the online material and try to buy book n some practice tests online". You may even get 79 pts (8 in all IELTS-which gives you 20 pts for PR visa).




amritsar said:


> hi i m new at this forum . i took toefl three times and didn't get desired score.i just want to know about PTE TEST . which test is easy toefl or pte test.please help me . english test make my life awful ..........:


----------

